# Star San Concentration Ratio



## fazz1975 (5/9/08)

I have recently purchased some Star San sanitiser and read on the label that it should be mixed 1 ounce per gallon of water.
After doing the conversions, I came up with a ratio around 8ml / Litre.

However, everything that I have been able to glean from these forums suggests 1.5ml / Litre.

Have I made an error in converting ? (1 Fluid ounce = 29.57ml, 1 gallon = 3.785 litres)

Please help.


----------



## bconnery (5/9/08)

Fazz1975 said:


> I have recently purchased some Star San sanitiser and read on the label that it should be mixed 1 ounce per gallon of water.
> After doing the conversions, I came up with a ratio around 8ml / Litre.
> 
> However, everything that I have been able to glean from these forums suggests 1.5ml / Litre.
> ...


The instructions I've seen on this and other forums, and admittedly I don't have a bottle to read the back of, say 1oz for 5gall, which brings closer to the 1.5ml...


----------



## buttersd70 (5/9/08)

googling 'starsan dilution' gives page after page saying 1oz to 5gal. As does the product tech sheet on the manufacturers website.
link


----------



## fazz1975 (5/9/08)

Sorry guys, I think I need my glasses checked.

The bottle does say 1oz per 5 gallon.

I shall now wither away in embarrassment. :unsure:


----------

